# Using GoldSky in teff



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I have about three acres of land that's come available to me that I want to grow in produce next year. It is covered in dock and foxtail right now. I will need to plow the ground, as it is rough, and was thinking about planting it in Teff this summer for weed suppression followed by rye in the fall. I know after I plant the Teff I am still going to have issues with the foxtail and dock. I was reading some studies online where they tried different herbicides for weed control in Teff. It looked like the best one was GoldSky at 0.5 pints per acre. They said it did a great job controlling foxtail and dockweed and increased the yield substantially. Looks like they sprayed about 3.5 weeks after seeding. Has anyone else used this in Teff before? If so did it work well? I know the tests are several years old, so is there something better that I should look at? From reading on here, it seems that Latigo is used by a lot of producers, but it didn't perform nearly as well in the study as the GoldSky. I also know all trials do not totally relate to what is experienced on other farms. I have included the links to some of the studies below.

http://ir4.rutgers.edu/FoodUse/PerfData/3135.pdf

https://dl.sciencesocieties.org/publications/meetings/download/pdf/2012am/72789


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I don't have experience with either of those, but just looking at the Goldsky label looks like it is only labeled for wheat and triticale, and has a 28 day harvest restriction on those for hay.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, I have not found where it was labeled for Teff, just found those field tests using it. I would probably look at spraying it prior to the 28 day window, that should give me close to two weeks of first growth.


----------

